
Ask HN: Remote vs. unpaid sabbatical period - throwaway459123
Question for you all, as I respect your opinions.
Here&#x27;s the scenario (as a software engineer):<p>1) For personal&#x2F;family reasons, need to take 3 months away from where currently living, in another distant location.<p>2) Year of salary saved, in addition to usual retirement accounts, etc.<p>3) Option to work remote for same company been at for around 7 years, or leave job and do self-funded sabbatical involving loss of current job then find another job.<p>4) Not learning much new at current job after this many years though it&#x27;s comfortable and know what to expect.<p>Leaning more towards taking a &#x27;sabbatical period&#x27; to learn &amp; hack on some fresh stuff, take a break, get a new perspective, &amp; come back recovered to a new employer. But remote would be better financially, not really for any other reason.<p>What would you do if it was an option?
======
lettergram
Honestly, I wouldn't be asking Hacker News, I don't think anyone here knows
what would be best for you.

As someone else mentioned, you can often take 3 months unpaid leave. Often you
can do something like take your 3 weeks vacation + 9 weeks of unpaid leave.
This is pretty much true with any company I know of in the U.S. and / or
Europe (so long as you are not a contractor).

------
YuriNiyazov
Your company doesn't allow unpaid family leave?

